# Ship plan of S.S. Wallsend 1924-1934



## flaviu (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello, My name is Flaviu and I think i found the ss wallsend ship wrecked on the seashore in Israel (wallsend (3) 1924-1934). To complit the research and I need the plans of the ship. Somebody can help me with information where I can find them? Thanks a lot Flaviu


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some details and photo here:
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/view.php?year_built=&builder=&ref=167703&vessel=WALLSEND
Good luck with plans - shipbuilders closed down in 1926.
Lloyds Register gives lengths of decks:
Foredeck - 28 ft
Bridgedeck- 75 ft
Poop - 28 ft.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

National maritime Museum, Greenwhich.

Might try there. A lot of plans were sent there. 

Also might local museum where the ship was built.


I have had success searching for plans this way.

Stephen


----------



## flaviu (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your answer


----------

